# Solved a conundrum



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

What do you do when you have light and dark on the go at the same time?

Simple just get an LR for light pair it with a kafetek flat and get an L1 for dark and pair it with a titus

Voila


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

Anyone would have thought you were casually browsing eBay and happened to go for a cheeky trip to Manchester!


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Yeah, that would do it.

Curiosity: Blue dial under worktop ??? Coffee related ??


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Beautiful madness







love the non-compromise approach


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

christos_geo said:


> Anyone would have thought you were casually browsing eBay and happened to go for a cheeky trip to Manchester!


If that is true I cannot wait to see the charm (third item)

I was totally joking when I suggested that might be so


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

its well known that if you place an inferior grinder between two Londiniums and pull both levers at once there will be a bright flash as it vaporises


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I really want to live at your house. They look amazing. Serious envy!


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> What do you do when you have light and dark on the go at the same time?
> 
> Simple just get an LR for light pair it with a kafetek flat and feet an L1 for dark and pair it with a titus
> 
> Voila


You know nobody likes you.

Gammmhfwahbmmm want want want not fair!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I can't afford to have two different coffees at the same time . So no dilemma.

Cant wait for the forum day to put that LR through its paces , hopefully Callum will bring some of Lee's secret Light roast stash with him .


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

My cure for 2 on the go at the same time is to mix the light and the dark and have a medium... sorted


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Oh wait, wasn't that L1 meant to be paired with an Eureka Mignon?


----------



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

I have had the same problem and solved it like this.









Congratulations Dave, very very nice coffee corner.


----------

